# Kane has Parvo



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Well...

Kane took a bad turn for the worse guys. He is at another vets, will the emergency vet clinic, being treated. Whether he makes it guys...I have no clue. I rushed him in there when he started pooping blood. I pray it has not been to long.

Doggie flu my *ss. I think I paid for a parvo test they did not give. They said the test they gave come out negative. I do not know.

My next door neighbor also has another one of her dogs at a vets being treated also. It came from the house that she got the chihuahua from.

Kane has had all his shots...but like I told Nina..the vet said that sometimes it doesn't matter esp. if it was the do it yourselfers.

Tink has also been took in and tested negative, they showed me the results, but she did get a booster.

I have scrubbed everything in my house with bleach. Throwed away bedding, toys, chew bones.

Just please pray for my boy everyone. Lord knows right now he needs it more than ever. My girls are so upset. I am beside myself and worried to death.

It is just touch and go from here.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

It is possible to get a false negative if they are not shedding the virus yet.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

gamer said:


> It is possible to get a false negative if they are not shedding the virus yet.


Oh ok...alls I know is that he has it and it has been a very rough day.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry for the cussing...


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I understand and it can be scary. hang in there Parvo is very treatable these days. If you got him in right when he was starting to poop blood you got there a lot faster than I have seen people come in and their dogs survived keep us updated.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OMG! That is so scary! I will be praying for him. Helena hasn't had a parvo booster since she was a year.... I guess I should get her in and get one before we move into a new house.  I just had her rabies done because I thought that's all she needed since she doesn't go out much and isn't around any puppies.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I will. Thank you!

I will probably drive the clinic crazy calling for updates myself all the time.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Shes Got Heart said:


> OMG! That is so scary! I will be praying for him. Helena hasn't had a parvo booster since she was a year.... I guess I should get her in and get one before we move into a new house.  I just had her rabies done because I thought that's all she needed since she doesn't go out much and isn't around any puppies.


Vet said that does not matter, they can get it from your own backyard if A dog that has it poops in your yard. So PLEASE get your dogs parvo shot!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

My prayers are with you and Kane , I'm so sorry you all are going thru this.
Think positive , medicine has come along way, he will be home with you soon .


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

wow, i am sorry to hear your dog is sick and He is in the best hands now so riley, Peaches and i will pray he makes it and gets better.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

MetalGirl30 said:


> Vet said that does not matter, they can get it from your own backyard if A dog that has it poops in your yard. So PLEASE get your dogs parvo shot!!!


Yeah we will be getting it. I just mentioned to my boyfriend that when we find a house we should also treat the yard for fleas.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

wow, i am sending good vibes to you and Kane! poor boy, i had a puppy with parvo a long time ago, it's no fun. Keep us updated with how he is!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm soooo Sorry! I hope Kane pulls through (and so does your pocket books. Ouch!)

I can't believe how often I see Parvo come up anymore. It's down right scary seeing so many dogs come down with it lately, some even with full shots done. 

Again good luck!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG I was thinking about you guys today, I'm so sorry. Lots of love and prayers coming you way. Please keep us updated. You will be in my thoughts and prayers for sure.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thats horrible.
keep us updated


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

so sorry to hear this. i know in times like this all you can do is wait. hope everything turn out ok. please let us know when you have an update.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Hope he's doing OK. Here's some good vibes from down under.


----------



## betsy09 (Jan 3, 2010)

hope he pulls through!!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Just got off the phone with vet.....
Vet tech said that he is really weak and they are trying to get his diahrrea under control. It is nothing but pure blood now.
They are doing the best they can but the virus is just going to have to run it's course and hopefully he will survive.
I will keep you guys posted....


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*So sorry*

keep us updated, our thought are with you.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

If vaccines aren't handled properly and allowed to stay out of the refrigerator they are no good. That is why if a person orders vaccines and gives it to their dogs my wife still counts it as "non vaccinated" and recommends vaccinating at the clinic. Many breeders take offense to that but we have seen pets that were supposed to be vaccinated get distemper, parvo, and or lepto.

I wish you well.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry for you guys & Kane. I'll keep ya'll in my prayers. 

Keep us updated when you can


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Hope Kane pulls through and comes out better than before. You and Kane are in my prayers


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

We hope Kane pulls thru, sending beautiful positive energy his way.
Hugs to you, I know this is a difficult time for you, please stay strong, he needs to 
feel your strength.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this. It really breaks my heart, and I will keep you, Kane and your family in my prayers for a full recovery. Jarvis had parvo when he was young and it was miserable for not only him, but for me to watch my puppy go through it. The best thing I can tell you to do is to go visit Kane today/tomorrow, and just sit with her and try to keep her little spirits up. It hurt me so much to see jarvis sitting there with his little IV, but I feel that it's what kept him truckin'.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. It really breaks my heart, and I will keep you, Kane and your family in my prayers for a full recovery. Jarvis had parvo when he was young and it was miserable for not only him, but for me to watch my puppy go through it. The best thing I can tell you to do is to go visit Kane today/tomorrow, and just sit with her and try to keep her little spirits up. It hurt me so much to see jarvis sitting there with his little IV, but I feel that it's what kept him truckin'.


Totally agree Shana !!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Hugs and prayers! I hope he pulls through and is back to himself asap!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am so sorry I hope he can fight it. 

Just so others know Parvo goes thru the dirt. Even if you think your yard is clear anyone can bring it over on dirt on their shoes.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Just got back from visiting Kane, he lifted his head and looked around a few times and wagged his tail when he seen me. I tried not to cry, but of course I did.
The vet seems positive that he should recover.
He has not thrown up since this morning.
He still has bloody diahrrea, but the vet said it was not as bad as when he first come in.
He is still not out of he woods though, she said things could still change because he is really weak. 
So hopefully he will be alright!!!


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Sending prayers your way for a full recovery. Glad to hear he's doing a little better. I hope it keeps looking up every day.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Good gosh I been waiting all day for you ...
I'm glad he wagged his tail he was happy to see you and brightened his spirit!
Its ok to cry thats your baby and he knows it ... 
Keeping you and Kane in my heart , he will be ok !
Thank you for keeping us posted ...


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

My besr wishes to Kane :-(


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear he has parvo! I had a fully vaccinated dog get parvo at 7 months. I talked to several vets and they said that if you are only vaccinating a dog till they are 16 weeks then they could still be at risk.
In some dogs the mothers antibodies can stay with a pup as long as 20 wks in some cases. That makes every vaccine you give useless. The newer vaccine protocols are saying to keep with the same schedule but advising to booster after 16-22 wks.

Also vaccinating your dog yearly after 2 years of age is pretty much useless, if you want to make sure you can do a titer test to make sure the immune system is still doing what it should be. Over vaccinating can cause health problems too.

I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

So Sorry to hear this. I recently fostered a litter of pit mix puppies that came down with parvo at 6 weeks. I did all home care. I treated with parvaid and vibactra and they all made it. Even the vet thought they had a slim chance with their age. For future reference Parvaid and Vibactra are holistic rememdys to treat parvo. Until the pups were eating on their own I had to give it to them every hour through the night. 

Its a great treatment and I swear by it.

I hope your little one recovers best of luck

Trish


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I hope that he continues to get stronger & better.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

KANE STOOD UP THIS MORNING WHEN I WENT TO GO VISIT!!!!!!!!

YAYYYY!!!!

They are going to try and feed him some chicken and rice today, since it he has not been vomiting. They said his diahrrea is way better to.

So hopefully I will be able to take him home in a few days.

QUESTION: What can I do to my carpets to help, besides bleaching them, they are light blue?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I have no clue about the carpets, I have tile and wood floors lol ...

BUT YAY for Kane, that is such precious news ... 
Mmmm he gets chicken and rice today , he's going to love that lol ...
I'm so happy he is getting stronger by the day , sending him tons of smooches ...
How are you holding up? Hope your getting some sort of rest mentally and physically ...


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

You can buy a product called Kennel Care Kennel Kare Parvocide

I cant find the link to the actual distributor - its sold by Animal Health. Its safe for use on carpets and linens.

Good news though!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks Princess..I WILL DEFINETLEY LOOK INTO THAT.

Kane kept his food down, no throwing up. His poop is no longer diahrrea.
He wants out of the cage badly.
He is happy go lucky today.
He really does not care for the clinic cat.....lol!!!
He sees that cat and boy he gets a burst of energy!
He is up walking around and biting at his tail because I guess he is bored....yay!!!!
He is pitiful lookin though..he only weighs 27 pounds. That parvo really took my boy for a loop, BUT HE IS GOING TO MAKE IT....YAY!!!!
I was so relieved when I walked in there this morning and he was standing up pawing and biting at the cage to get to me. Vet said as soon as he heard my voice he started going at it!!
It was just happy to see life back in his eyes again.
The vet says it is amazing how some dogs can just bounce back.
So if he continues to eat well today I will get to take HIM HOME TOMORROW!!!!!
He will go home with antibiotics and will have to have a check-up Thursday.

Bad thing now is my bill is already $720.00.....OUCH!!!!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

DueceAddicTed said:


> I have no clue about the carpets, I have tile and wood floors lol ...
> 
> BUT YAY for Kane, that is such precious news ...
> Mmmm he gets chicken and rice today , he's going to love that lol ...
> ...


Yes, some of my sanity is back...
I am just tired, between work, kids, home and back n forth to vet everyday at least twice a day to see Kane...not much rest.
But it is ALL WORTH IT!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Don't get depressed or freaked when he has a small "relapse" in the next few days. When he starts the diarhea back again just make sure you get him all of his fluids he needs. The stool should come back solid by the next day or so after you freak that there's another round of bloody diahrea. I'm glad to hear he is doing better, he's out of the woods now 

As for carpet... you can remove it and bleach the cement or plywood... if that's not an option, don't bring any unvaccinated dogs or new puppies home.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Don't get depressed or freaked when he has a small "relapse" in the next few days. When he starts the diarhea back again just make sure you get him all of his fluids he needs. The stool should come back solid by the next day or so after you freak that there's another round of bloody diahrea. I'm glad to hear he is doing better, he's out of the woods now
> 
> As for carpet... you can remove it and bleach the cement or plywood... if that's not an option, don't bring any unvaccinated dogs or new puppies home.


Ok...lord thanks for telling me that, cause I would totally freak out. I guess that is part of the reason why she wants him to come back every few days for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I know it is kind of late for this, but I figure a bit of info wouldn't hurt. My APBT/AMBD mix got very very sick about 2 weeks from bringing him home. He started having loose stool, then looser until it was just like pee coming out of his anus. It also started with reddish brown coloring, that’s when I noticed something was wrong. He also started throwing up. I got to a point where it about 90% bloody. I took him to the vet the first time and he told me it was some kind of virus, could not tell me the name. Second time I took him, he told me it seem to be some kind of protozoa that he might picked up from the water. He gave me some pills (sorry, I don't know the name) and liquid equivalent to pedialite for doggies and some powder that would regulate is stomach. I did it and he recovered after a while. Since I had Blue (1 and 4 months) I have been reading about our dogs non stop, day in and day out. Who knows how many arguments with the wife due to constant research. Well, I came across a bit off info about a moth ago that brought to mind what had happened with Big Blue. It is a parasite (protozoa) called Coccidia, it causes Coccidiosis. The symptoms are equal to those Blue had and to what I have read, the same as Kane. You can look some info on it, just to be more knowledgeable, for future reference and to help others like I am doing right now. I you need more info on how to treat it and with what let me know. I would be glad to help. 

SEO


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Great post SEO, that will also help in her case. Pedialyte, gatorade or powerade are great for times when your dog has the runs and or is throwing up. It gives them a bunch of electrolytes to keep his body rolling through with the punches.

EDIT: sometimes they won't drink it if they're feeling really pewney (sp?), so you can get a large syringe and administer it orally.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Great post SEO, that will also help in her case. Pedialyte, gatorade or powerade are great for times when your dog has the runs and or is throwing up. It gives them a bunch of electrolytes to keep his body rolling through with the punches.
> 
> *EDIT: sometimes they won't drink it if they're feeling really pewney (sp?), so you can get a large syringe and administer it orally.*




Yup, do what you have to do to get him back up and If you can't well get up and dust off your shoulder, we will support you.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I know you guys well.

Yall have helped me from just being totally stressed out....THANK YOU GUYS SO MUCH!

I COULDN'T ASK FOR BETTER FRIENDS THAN YALL!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

No problem girl, just keep us posted


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

~Thinking about you and Kane !~


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY kane! I am so happy to hear he is recovering! Give him kisses ffrom us


----------

